# Problem with tubes atach



## xavi200 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi.

This is my new milbro classic with gren dub dub tubes.









Was attach with this system the tubes at pouch, like chinese tubes...

But....









I Only shoot 50 o 60 times and i see that the attachtment its broken...

I think that's not normal, i will do it another attachment, maybe like traditional rubber...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cut it. Tie it back on with string. Do the other side the same. Make sure you prestretch the tubes before tying.


----------



## xavi200 (Dec 11, 2013)

I
ok Treefork

I think that i will do it, but i reserve this tubes for a pfs that i made, and i will made a longer green dub dub,
Now with this setup i need too power at my thumb to take this little milbro, this tubes are too shorter for my draw, 21cm between fork and pouch


----------

